# Bathtub Bonding



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

The hedgie way!

last night i decided to try give Harry a nice warm bath to relax him a bit so we could try and bond a bit more, which worked, he was sat with me for quite a while last night without trying to kill me :lol:

but... i thought you might like to see some bath time pictures


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Nnnnnnnoooo your mean I'm so jealous!! He is gorgeous and seems to love the shower


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

noooo im not mean, if i were mean i wouldnt share such cute pictures with you :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

aww bless him, he is lovely


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to admit I'd never wanted a hedghog until you started putting your pics up, so if I go out now and get a hedgehog and then my oh divorces me because I promised not to get any more animals it will all be your fault  . If you keep posting gorgeous hoggie pics though I might be able to satisfy my need for a hoggie of my own .


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I have to admit I'd never wanted a hedghog until you started putting your pics up, so if I go out now and get a hedgehog and then my oh divorces me because I promised not to get any more animals it will all be your fault  . If you keep posting gorgeous hoggie pics though I might be able to satisfy my need for a hoggie of my own .


oh dear, i best stop posting piccehs then, dont want to be responsible for a divorce


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

pic 2 is my fave- gave you the eye good & proper there :lol: i have some cute ones of sprite but i did his last bath in the sink. never again- he will be dumped in tha bath!! too hard work the little escape artist that he is!!

did you use aveno oil on him?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> oh dear, i best stop posting piccehs then, dont want to be responsible for a divorce


Well if you stop posting piccies I will just have to go out and get a hoggie so I can look at him/her instead, so it might be safer for you to just keep posting so I get my fix that way .


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> pic 2 is my fave- gave you the eye good & proper there :lol: i have some cute ones of sprite but i did his last bath in the sink. never again- he will be dumped in tha bath!! too hard work the little escape artist that he is!!
> 
> did you use aveno oil on him?


no just cheep shampoo, i need to get some oil for him as i think hes quilling, and his skin looks a bit flakey 
iv never bathed any animal in the sink, bath tub and shower head is the way to go! :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Well if you stop posting piccies I will just have to go out and get a hoggie so I can look at him/her instead, so it might be safer for you to just keep posting so I get my fix that way .


 maybe i best keep posting photos then :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> no just cheep shampoo, i need to get some oil for him as i think hes quilling, and his skin looks a bit flakey
> iv never bathed any animal in the sink, bath tub and shower head is the way to go! :lol:


its hard to resist washing them more when they lok so cute! but i do stick to leaving him as long as possible. aveno oil is great for them & really help with the quilling. i aint got a shower above my bath- thats in the ensuite so i have to pick where to shove him bless! i got some cute photos of that!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> its hard to resist washing them more when they lok so cute! but i do stick to leaving him as long as possible. aveno oil is great for them & really help with the quilling. i aint got a shower above my bath- thats in the ensuite so i have to pick where to shove him bless! i got some cute photos of that!


haha, i only wash them every few months, i only washed him last night because iv found baths are a good way to relax them, they tend to really like the feel of the shower, and we needed a good bonding session :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> haha, i only wash them every few months, i only washed him last night because iv found baths are a good way to relax them, they tend to really like the feel of the shower, and we needed a good bonding session :lol:


:lol: after what he did to you yesterday i agree!! but he was the one who should have been making the effort hahaha!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: after what he did to you yesterday i agree!! but he was the one who should have been making the effort hahaha!!!!


haha but hes cute enough to be forgiven, aslong as he doesnt do it again, think i need to pad my bra in future before i get him out!!!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> haha but hes cute enough to be forgiven, aslong as he doesnt do it again, think i need to pad my bra in future before i get him out!!!!!


it wont help trust me! my boy climbes inside  he just lieks to be near me... & warm i assume  hes cute & cuddly. just wait till he does what sprite did to me :frown2: on my neck/shoulder & he decided to wee & poo all over me as well as the sofa. my hair was down so i was covered in it- plus it was not pellets


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha im lucky jack is a good boy and doesnt poo when held, harry hasnt pood on me yet, but he hasnt been here long, huffy used to, typical trampy girl


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: @ trampy girl!! bless her! 

i expected mass hysteria to my post- its hilarious til it happens to you lol. my dad saw it & he freaked right out! hes scared of sprite & wont even feed him if im out of the house  big girls blouse!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carla-Jade said:


> :lol: @ trampy girl!! bless her!
> 
> i expected mass hysteria to my post- its hilarious til it happens to you lol. my dad saw it & he freaked right out! hes scared of sprite & wont even feed him if im out of the house  big girls blouse!


hahaha hog poo is NOT nice, especially not when they stress poo too yum, my dad doesnt know about the hogs haha
i think its one of those things your only allowed to laugh at if its happened to you, like being stabbed in the boob!!! did i mention it was right in the nipple :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hurt like hell!!!!

last time i left mum in charge of my fluffs, when i had huffy, i ended up coming home to find a hibernating hog


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> hahaha hog poo is NOT nice, especially not when they stress poo too yum, my dad doesnt know about the hogs haha
> i think its one of those things your only allowed to laugh at if its happened to you, like being stabbed in the boob!!! did i mention it was right in the nipple :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: hurt like hell!!!!
> 
> last time i left mum in charge of my fluffs, when i had huffy, i ended up coming home to find a hibernating hog


yeah all runny too, mmm what a delight! pleased i have a leather sofa!! took me quite a while to get round to telling the parets about him- i was warned not to buy one... so natrually i did!

yeah its ok to giggle once you have been through the same horror! he gets me in same place, thanfully not the nipple! always left boob closest to my arm the little sod! i do find dropped qulls in my bra or bed :

noooooo hibernating?! bad crack that like. one time sprite attempted it and i was all but hysterical. i had to go to work the next day after no sleep cos i was up with him and heat pads and blankets and cuddles to make his little belly warmer. called the exotic vet and she helped calm me down, she was brilliant. people couldnt understnad why hibernation was so bad for him cos hes a hedgehog!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yup been there done that, luckly i survive on 3 - 4 hours sleep a night any way, and am often up for 2 or 3 days solid, think the longest i have stayed awake is about 96 hours  total insomniac :lol::lol:
iv also had a friend call me in a panic at gone 2am as one of her hogs was hibernanting, every one knows im always up hahahaha

my dad just has no clue when it comes to the animals in this house, unkess its the chins, he knows how many chins both me and mum have, so im foiled on that one, he has no idea how many rabbits i have, last official number he knew was 4, last time he asked mu just how many rabbits we have, i took my cue to scuttle away :lol: :lol: :lol:
oh and he knows the cat and dog numbers too


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

:lol: dads are the best! i bought my dad a chin one year for fathers day- he adored her so much cos it was a childhood dream to have one. i recognised the signs waht was wrong with her and i told him to tell the vet what should be done. clearly the vet ignored it all, siad she was ok and yep you guessed it, we lost her  so bless him he knows the chin count has dropped to zero sadly. 

he had a bit of a hamster shock when 1 morphed into 3  i couldnt leave them in that awful place i had to help them! vague awareness of fish but no ideea how many, he gets hoggys name wrong too all the time :mad5: hes very aware of dog numbers- who fights with who, who has chewed his handbreak of his year old car, who destroyed the furniture..... a catalogue of disasters i end up paying for!! yeah so i cant really hide her!!


----------

